# Die besten Sherlock Holmes Adaptionen in Film und Fernsehen



## BelanaRi (1. Februar 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Sherlock Holmes Adaptionen in Film und Fernsehen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die besten Sherlock Holmes Adaptionen in Film und Fernsehen*


----------



## Bishopsuey (1. Februar 2019)

Wo ist denn "Elementary"? Zwar relativ sachte vom Anspruch gehalten, aber dafür eben unterhaltsam zum entspannen. Kann es jedenfalls allemal mit den Downey Jr. Filmen aufnehmen.


----------



## trioptimum (2. Februar 2019)

Soooo seicht finde ich Elementary eigentlich gar nicht. Super Schauspieler und auch, gerade wegen seinem Vater, sehr interessant.
Watson hat die Tenenz zu nerven, ist dafür aber nicht so doof/dumm wie normalerweise. (und ist "schnuckelig  )


----------



## staplerfahrer (3. Februar 2019)

Jeremy Brett. Wirklich der einzig wahre Holmes. Früher auf BFBS immer geguckt, bemerkenswert waren die Folgen ab dem Brett Holme mehr Sinn für Humor zugestand. Der aktuelle der beworben wird sieht aus wie Komödie nach der Holzhammermethode.


----------



## Worrel (3. Februar 2019)

Was ist mit _"Der Mann, der Sherlock Holmes war"_ mit Heinz Rühmann und Hans Albers?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HXXdw0kPtOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nuuub (3. Februar 2019)

Benedict Cumberbatch und Martin Freeman.


----------



## Neawoulf (3. Februar 2019)

Für mich war auch immer Jeremy Brett der beste Sherlock Holmes. Peter Cushing hab ich auch ganz gut in Erinnerung, wobei ich die Filme schon lange nicht mehr gesehen habe und evtl. meine Erinnerung daran ein wenig zerrührt sein könnte.


----------

